
Russia bans Pornhub, YouPorn – tells citizens to “meet someone in real life” - _jomo
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/russia-bans-pornhub-youporn-tells-citizens-to-meet-someone-in-real-life/
======
kafkaesq
_In a now infamous post, Roskomnadzor quoted itself in reply to frustrated
porn fans, retweeting what it said during a previous round of bans in 2015:
"Dear Lyolya, as an alternative you could try and meet someone in real life."_

You know, they do have a point there.

------
velodrome
Here is the real reason why they did this (declining population):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Russia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Russia)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Russia#/media/...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Russia#/media/File:Population_of_Russia.PNG)

~~~
supergirl
Sure it is. People don't have babies because they can watch porn and that's
the same thing.

------
MulliMulli
Probably not much BBC around in russia?

~~~
bogomipz
Nobody's touching this huh? I will give it a go. While I don't agree with
censorship in any form I think the message about trying to meet someone in
real life instead is OK and could have been circulated on it's own without
resorting to implementing a block.

------
roflchoppa
bad because its censorship. good because porn is bad for your brain.

~~~
cylinder
If we labeled drug bans as censorship America would quickly end its drug war
perhaps.

